
Licensing photos through 500px became a rip-off - drummer
https://blog.kareldonk.com/licensing-photos-through-500px-became-a-rip-off/
======
bryanrasmussen
I think there's a good chance a text analysis would determine this page is
porn devoted to anal sex. I just mean it is a bit much how often it is
described, broaden your range of metaphors please.

~~~
lidHanteyk
What metaphors would you prefer folks use for describing the scale and depth
of disenfranchisement and disempowerment that corporate copyright lobbies have
inflicted upon the artistic community at large? In addition to anal sex, the
author also mentions leeches and fraudulent business practices.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
I'm not particular, I just think instead of 4 graphic references to anal sex
and one reference to the corporate leaches as cock-sucking maybe could drop a
couple anal sex references and find something non-sexual to relieve the
tedium.

~~~
tinus_hn
Clearly the author would never be caught doing any of that homosexual stuff!

~~~
bryanrasmussen
and uh the metaphors were obviously about non-consensual anal sex so it was
just weird to keep on the same theme.

------
pergadad
I have a few photos on various sites for years. Overall might have earned a
few € but nothing actually reached my account as of course these type of sites
have payout minimums.

I'm not a professional photographer and have a good income, so don't care too
much personally. But the exploitation of the people doing the actual work is
just unbelievable. I'm split between putting my photos online for free (CC0,
CC-BY or CC-BY-NC whereby I assume the 'NC' is anyway 99% of the time
ignored), or alternatively to just not share and leave it to the
professionals...

Is there even any good photo sharing & licensing site left?

\- Flickr sells merch based on your CC0 (or -NC) images. \- Zooomr disappeared
too quickly to ever achieve any of its aims \- 500px apparently also is
criminally exploitative now. Mostphotos maybe?

Is there any site left for hobby photographers or professionals to share work
on their own terms and/or possibly license them?

~~~
dublinben
Smugmug?

